# Birdie Yawns



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Just some more pics of Baby... In some pics it looks like I'm strangling her...Believe me, I'm not..LOL  I touched the spot by her ears that makes her yawn....
































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































































No tiels were hurt during the taking of these photos..hehe


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

That is SO funny! Oh my goodness! 

I'm guessing somebody else took the pictures... if not- then you're SUPER talented.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> No tiels were hurt during the taking of these photos..hehe



Omg thats funny! your photos have a disclaimer! Love the pictures it looks like it feels so good it hurts


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> That is SO funny! Oh my goodness!
> 
> I'm guessing somebody else took the pictures... if not- then you're SUPER talented.


Nope. I took them. I don't know about super talented..lol- my camera is pretty light-


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! Brilliant. I love the next to last photo it sort of says: "Ok, ok, I've had enough, goodbye cruel world!" LOL!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe!! I love hitting the yawn button on my tiels.  Those photos remind me of this one i got of Bailee ages ago...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awww thats so sweet...
i love pikkies number 6 and 10!
Bailee is so cute too


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are great photos  Looks like Baby is feeling that relaxed while having scritches that she can go too sleep on the spot...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  I have not got the yawn button on Spike yet. It looks like if Baby could drowl she would too


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I haven't hit Earl on the yawn button yet, I just don't know where it is


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Hehe. My buttercup had the same yawn button as your baby does! Right on the cheeks.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your pic's of Baby turned out great, so cute


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh boy!! She looks like she is in ecstasy. did she ask for a cigarette after?

Very cute. I'm hoping my two will allow me eventually.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea- that pic looks so cute of Bailee-I love when they yawn! 

Rosie- the spot is on their ears (under their cheek spots) It acctually works for humans too. Cover both of your ears and move your hands like you're trying to get the water out- hard to explain but easy to do...works the same on the tiels.


----------

